
12-16 Years Younger Than My Chronological Age: What’s My Diet? - sprague
https://michaellustgarten.com/2019/11/10/12-16-years-younger-than-my-chronological-age-whats-my-diet/
======
timonoko
These die remarkably young. I remember a doctor who ate only plants you can
find in Finnish nature all-year-round. This implied severe calorie restriction
too, while this term was not yet popular in 1970s. He died 72 years old. There
was some definite component missing in this diet, and many plants were found
poisonous when consumed en masse.

------
sprague
Most impressive to me is how he is able to track every single thing he eats,
with a food scale no less.

